# suppressors for CZ-75 frames



## sernv99 (Apr 12, 2008)

I live in VA where suppressors are legal to own. Does CZ makes extended threaded barrels for use with suppressors?


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

CZ doesn't, and extended barrels for CZ-75s are hard to find. Try Jarvis http://www.jarvis-custom.com/ or maybe TROS http://www.trosusa.com/ . TROS is one place where you can get a complete threaded Kadet upper (.22LR) for your 75 frame. Mine works great.


----------

